# Grammatik von maximalem Chomsky-Typ angeben



## Angewandter_Informatiker (24. Okt 2015)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe folgende Aufgabe zu lösen:

"Geben Sie für die Sprache aller ganzen Zahlen Z eine Grammatik mit maximalem Chomsky-Typ an, die auf keiner rechten Seite ε enthält.

Die Grammatik soll Wörter erzeugen wie 12357, -3487, aber nicht 0125 oder -0."


Meine Lösung:

S -> 
0|1|2|3|4|5|6|7|8|9|-1|-2|-3|-4|-5|-6|-7|-8|-9||1S|2S|3S|4S|5S|6S|7S|8S|9S|-1F|-2F|-3F|-4F|-5F|-6F|-7F|-8F|-9F,

F -> 0|1|2|3|4|5|6|7|8|9|0F|1F|2F|3F|4F|5F|6F|7F|8F|9F

Wo ist der Fehler? Dürfte nur ein kleiner Fehler sein nehme ich an.

S ist das Startsymbol


----------



## fhoffmann (26. Okt 2015)

Wegen S -> 1S
erlaubst du auch Zahlen wie "1-1"


----------

